# how much will CE scheme affect rent allowance?



## merkal (4 Oct 2010)

hi everyone,

i am hoping someone can help me with some calculations as i am getting very confused and can't work it out.

i am a single parent with two children. i receive a payment of 255 OPF.
i get rent allowance also of 153 a week.

i really would love to do a CE scheme but i'm afraid i will end up working for very little extra , or none! (and paying childcare). it seems that a CE scheme would give me earnings of 276. 

can anyone tell me 

1. what would my new OPF payment be?

2. how would the RA be calculated?

than you very much in advance.


----------



## merkal (4 Oct 2010)

also i think i would be entitled to FIS?
any ideas how much fis i could get and again how much would this effect my RA.

THANKS


----------



## merkal (4 Oct 2010)

anyone???


----------



## gipimann (5 Oct 2010)

Not all of your CE payment will be assessed for Rent Supplement - it is assessed as follows:

The first €75 is disregarded (not counted as income)
25% of any income over €75 is also disregarded.

You can calculate the effect of the CE income on your OFP on this page:
[broken link removed]

You are not entitled to FIS while on a CE scheme.


----------



## merkal (6 Oct 2010)

thank you very much. well its not gonna work out seems, which is a bit depressing. by the time i pay the extra money for childcare and the rent, i'm actually down money. have to wait till kids are in school i guess.

thanks anyway!


----------

